# 240sx turbo site



## xxxxxxxRR5 (Jan 11, 2004)

Just wanted to see if anyone knows about this web site.
http://www.sdsefi.com/features/240sx.htm

Adding a turbo and the methanol to a KA24E or doing the SR20DET swap.. Which would yield more power (useable power)?


----------



## Hooper0577 (Dec 11, 2003)

The KA24 will make more power than the SR20 but you have the problem of piss poor internals for the KA. As long as you build the internals up then you will have a nice strong engine able to run more than 7 lbs of boost.


----------



## Mini_GTR (Nov 10, 2003)

Theres also www.realnissan.com


----------



## xxxxxxxRR5 (Jan 11, 2004)

Now I'm going to be poor as I try to save up to get the turbo kit from that site.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

why buy a turbo kit instead of an engine swap? just curious as to your reasons.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

maybe he wants to keep the KA... not everyone wants to swap out for one of them slow ass CA... :fluffy:


----------



## xxxxxxxRR5 (Jan 11, 2004)

Its just how I am wired.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> maybe he wants to keep the KA... not everyone wants to swap out for one of them slow ass CA... :fluffy:



hahahah and your one to talk.. LMAO


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

hahaha shut up


----------



## adamhu (Mar 8, 2004)

my site may interest you as well....

www.turbo240sx.ca


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> maybe he wants to keep the KA... not everyone wants to swap out for one of them slow ass CA... :fluffy:


i was only looking for a reason. there's nothing wrong with keeping the KA. if i had a KA24DE, instead of just the E, i'd keep it too. i'll have one someday.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

KA24E is the best one of all 

KA24E always underestimated never dominated


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> KA24E is the best one of all
> 
> KA24E always underestimated never dominated


that's cause you're not smart enough to race anyone. loser. :fluffy:


----------



## adamhu (Mar 8, 2004)

i would take my ka24et over any SR road racing...and i have the time slips to prove it can smoke 99% of the street cars out there....


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

scan em and send


----------



## adamhu (Mar 8, 2004)

here are some links to the articles..keep in mind all these cars are raced prepared running MIN on R's and R pads...

here is one of the few cars that beats the old ka24et (a hoosier shod super 7) ohh sorry and a 600bhp c5 vette that beat me by 0.178 sec
http://www.turbo240sx.ca/racearticle.jpg

damn...i even beat a 80' tiga spec racer this race 
here is what they are
http://www.race-cars.com/carsold/tiga/sc84x1/sc84x1pb.htm

blew the doors off a prepared wrx STI by 2.215sec
and beat a z06 by 0.295sec
http://www.turbo240sx.ca/mag1.jpg

here is a link to a page with tons of results showing what the old 240sx can beat...its a huge list of kills in cars driven by experianced and ofter retired race car drivers....
http://www.turbo240sx.ca/RACE.html

and after driving several SR powered cars on the race track..i can safely say....there is no replacement for TORQUE

if you want silky smooth engines...by a M3


----------



## adamhu (Mar 8, 2004)

where are all the SR boys now? no takers?


----------



## xxxxxxxRR5 (Jan 11, 2004)

Thats why I want the KA24E (Turbo add on)


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

i'm not impressed. track times and strip times are completely different. not to mention street driveability. it doesnt take a lot of power to own a track, it takes a good driver and good suspension.


----------



## xxxxxxxRR5 (Jan 11, 2004)

93blackSER said:


> i'm not impressed. track times and strip times are completely different. not to mention street driveability. it doesnt take a lot of power to own a track, it takes a good driver and good suspension.


Which is what the 240sx has (suspension wise)


----------



## nismosean (Oct 31, 2003)

If you are use to a setup then you will yeild better track times. 

If you drive engine 'A' 100 times and get a good feel for it and then drive engine 'B' a handful of times and your times dont compare it could be because it is inferior, but most likely it is just from lack of experience with a new setup. Drive them both the same amount of times and then you can say which is truly better at the situation.


----------

